# Averia en circuito deshumificador



## Francv (Ene 6, 2016)

Buenas tardes a todos, a ver si me podéis echar una mano como expertos que soy aficionado a la electrónica pero no se lo suficiente... OS comento, hace un tiempo cuando sabia menos aun jejeje se me averió un aparato deshumificador, de esos que quitan la humedad del hambiente , metiendo me en yuotube y en mucho tutoriales, foros ... a ese tipo de placa se le iba un condensador de poliester de color amarillo de 1uf creo recordar, total en vez de comprar uno igual me dijo un amigo que supuestamente sabe del tema que el tenia en casa uno de 1'8 UF que si era mas grande no pasaba nada, se lo puse y funciono y a los pocos días otra vez averiado, quito la placa y veo que en la zona de los diodos rectificadores están un poco tostados por la placa compruebo los componentes todos están bien cambio el condensador a uno de 1uf y no funciona compruebo el circuito y todo esta bien, resistencias ... diodos.... Relés ... tiene también otro pequeño condensador de poliéster no se si es de 0.1 UF pero no se como medirlo como podría hacerlo? Gracias a ver si mando foto del circuito


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 6, 2016)

Adjunta imagenes del circuito y luego vemos


----------



## Francv (Ene 15, 2016)

aqui estan las imagenes del circuito, estan un poco tostaillo donde estan los diodos rectificadores y resistencias pero comprobado con el testes estan perfectamente ...


----------



## Francv (Ene 15, 2016)

Se puede ver a la izquierda en la fotografía, entre los relés y el fusuble azul el condensador que se quemaba, mi duda es si el pequeñito de abajo también estará quemado, que al ser de poco valor no pude comprobarlo ... tengo dudas en la bobina, creo que es bobina y no resistencia ... pero parece muy bien ... como veis estoy un poco perdido necesito vuestra ayuda gracias!


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 15, 2016)

Decime si el capacitor que cambiaste es el que te marco en la foto con un circulo?


----------



## Francv (Ene 15, 2016)

No ese no se es, ese gris de la izquierda justo de poliester cuadrado no pilla bien la imagen



Ese no se medirlo a simmple vista esta todo bien no se que se pudo haber estropeado creo que hay componentes que no se pueden medir con tester


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 15, 2016)

Para medir condensadores existe un dispositivo llamado *Capacímetro*


----------



## Francv (Ene 15, 2016)

Cuanto puede costar Juan? A ver si me vale mas que el deshumificador ... Jejej


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 15, 2016)

No creo que sean gratis, pero tampoco son inaccesibles.

De todos modos tener herramientas siempre es útil, pero es más útil tener conocimientos. No te recomendaría que compres otro deshumificador, sino que sigas en tu plan de *aprender* porque esos conocimientos volverán a servirte en el futuro y nadie te los podrá quitar a lo largo de toda tu vida. Estos representan el valor más grande.

Si consideras que vas a seguir este camino puedes considerar la idea de comprarte (o fabricarte  ) un capacímetro. Lo dejo a tu criterio.

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 15, 2016)

Hola, comparte una foto de la placa entera. Seguramente la falla anda por otra parte. 

Esos componentes "requemados" es porque es la entrada de alimentación y es común que se eleve la temperatura en esa zona.


----------



## Francv (Ene 15, 2016)

Ok mañana voy a comprar un capacimetro baratito y mandare foto entera del circuito es que tenia problemas para cargarla en el movil mandare y mirare los capacitores pero ... Lo bueno seria desacoplarlos del circuito no? Pueden dar lectura falsa al estar montados?  ... Por cierto que apañaos sois todos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ene 15, 2016)

Francv dijo:


> Ok mañana voy a comprar un capacimetro baratito y mandare foto entera del circuito es que tenia problemas para cargarla en el movil mandare y mirare los capacitores pero ... Lo bueno seria desacoplarlos del circuito no? Pueden dar lectura falsa al estar montados?  ... Por cierto que apañaos sois todos



Si, siempre es preferible retirar al menos un pin de los componentes pasivos que se van a revisar. Otra cosa, antes de comprar el capacímetro comparte la foto, por le momento creo que puedes prescindir de esa herramienta.


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 15, 2016)

Tengo entendido que *todo componente que se mide sin desmontar de su circuito arroja falsas lecturas* en vista de que interfieren los otros componentes del mismo.

También tengo entendido que con *solo levantar una pata del componente alcanza* y no es necesario quitarlo por completo, ya que con esto se lo "abre" del circuito. (suponiendo un componente de dos terminales). Corríjanme los colegas del foro si me equivoco.

Y si, somos bien apañaos. *Bienvenido a la comunidad*. 

Igual recuerda que la idea es dar, recibir y devolver. Algún día tu sabrás más que otro y será lo más correcto que tu lo apañes.

Saludos afectuosos.


----------



## Francv (Ene 15, 2016)

Gracias! Por supuesto cuando vaya aprendiendo todo lo qe sepa lo podre compartir de momento se poco bueno subire fotos del circuito y ya me seguis diciendo que esto tengo que repararlo jejeje seguire con el hilo en unos dias


----------



## Francv (Mar 14, 2016)

Buenas noches, quería comentaros que conseguí reparar el circuito, le cambie el condensador de poliéster de la misma capacidad que traía (1,2 uf) solo que el original era de 250 voltios, y el que le puse es de 275 voltios y funciona a las mil maravillas. Al final tuve suerte jejeje un saludo a todos y gracias!!!


----------

